# errors on portupgrade



## nu2fbsd (Aug 12, 2010)

I did 
	
	



```
[cmd=#]portupgrade -a[/cmd]
```
 and got a list of failed packages with errors, as listed below.
How to deal with patch error, liner error and checksum mismatch?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 12, 2010)

Define 'listed below'.


----------



## nu2fbsd (Aug 13, 2010)

The listed below means the output I received at the end of portupgrade having finished. A pkg upower was not installed or upgraded because of linker error, brasero got checksum mismatch and PackageKit got patch error. I hope this is clear now.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2010)

nu2fbsd said:
			
		

> The listed below means the output I received at the end of portupgrade having finished. A pkg upower was not installed or upgraded because of linker error, brasero got checksum mismatch and PackageKit got patch error. I hope this is clear now.



Not clear, not at all. Post the exact error messages and the messages leading up to it please.


----------



## nu2fbsd (Aug 13, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Not clear, not at all. Post the exact error messages and the messages leading up to it please.



Is there a log from where I can get the exact error messages?


----------



## nu2fbsd (Aug 27, 2010)

```
Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/upower.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20100827-38112-1e59n22-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=upower-
0.9.4_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=0.9.4_1 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
! sysutils/upower (upower-0.9.4_1)	(linker error)
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 27, 2010)

nu2fbsd, format your posts ..


----------



## nu2fbsd (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry, I forgot to format my post.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 27, 2010)

nu2fbsd said:
			
		

> ```
> Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/upower.
> ** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20100827-38112-1e59n22-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=upower-
> 0.9.4_1 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=0.9.4_1 make
> ...



That's the portupgrade error, but it doesn't show what happened with upower.  You can capture the output to see where the first real error happened.


----------



## nu2fbsd (Aug 28, 2010)

Do I use script to capture output to a file and do `# portupgrade upower` again?


----------



## nu2fbsd (Aug 30, 2010)

This is what I found on doing `# portupgrade upower`


```
upowerd-up-daemon.o(.text+0x3ec): In function `up_daemon_set_powersave':

: undefined reference to `up_backend_get_powersave_command'
```

Is this the problem we are looking for, that is causing linker error?


----------

